
Ayn Rand Was Not a Defender of the Rich (2014) - mindcrime
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/volokh-conspiracy/wp/2014/05/13/ayn-rand-was-not-a-defender-of-the-rich/?utm_term=.022b3e0945d3
======
dmfdmf
_It’s worth noting that many prominent libertarian thinkers were still more
suspicious of business than Rand was. From Adam Smith to Milton Friedman, they
worried that organized commercial interests would use their political
influence to undermine free markets and promote special interest legislation
that benefits themselves at the expense of the general public._

Since the phrase "at the expense of the general public" is a non-sense term
that cannot be defined she rejected it as the basis for any law or moral
principle. What she advocated instead was individual rights as laid out in the
US Constitution. The reason she wasn't "more suspicious" of business was that
under Capitalism the gov't would not have the arbitrary power to bestow
benefits or punishments on anyone.

